# those who use the back seat or with kids



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

i saw a few of yall in the other thread say the back seat was too small. ive never had adults back there, but will say that having 2 carseats in the back makes the cruze on the small end, but it was the size of car i could afford for something new used.

who else uses car seats in the cruze or has adults back there? do you think it's too small?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Get a ruler, will learn the seat width is 53 inches in the Cruze, compare this with any other vehicle, even a large SUV. Have four kids that have over two kids of their own. All drive minivans for that third seat.

Could hold the manufacturers of baby car seats responsible for this, only sell single baby car seats. Could come up with a dual or a triple car seat. Then they would fit.

For a negative statement about the Cruze, worse vehicle ever for installing and removing baby car seats, seat belt buckles are jammed way too low, and those loops are way to far down inside of the rear seats. But a great car for just grandpa and grandma.

Oh and those rear head rests being in the way, but very easy to remove, if we only had three hands.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Both my boys were in booster seats, one is out of them now, the other will be this fall. No problems imo. Just as much room as anything else in it's class, better than our previous Mazda 6, and quite honestly, it has within inches of the same seating (other than leg room) as in my wife's LaCrosse. 
The reality is that car seats are huge and bulky. Nothing short of a mini van will actually have room with 2 car seats, friends/relatives that decided to have a 3rd or 4th kid had no choice but to go with a bigger, gas guzzling vehicle. Something to think about.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My guy friends can't fit in the back of mine comfortably. I'm 5'7" and the front seats are nowhere near all the way back. Girls fit fine though ?

Might be just big enough for a car seat though. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have had both car seats installed with both my sons in the back. Its a little tight but manageable. Agreed Nick, I feel the seats manufacturers play a role. On a positive note, a double stroller and everything needed fie a trip fits just fine in the trunk.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've ridden for several hours in the back seat of a 2013 ECO MT. Not too bad if you're the only one back there. It's bigger than the back seat of a BMW 328i or a Lancer GT, both of which I've ridden in.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Never herd a complaint , if you do complain you can get out and walk as far as I'm concerned, I'd rather not have anyone back there weighing me down anyway


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I have an almost 6yo with a full booster seat in the back. At 6 technically the law says they don't need a car seat at all, but I don't have any problems having it back there at the moment so I'll leave it for now.

My daughter knows she is not allowed to put her hands on the glass, eat in the car, or put her feet on the back of the seats. Since I'm single no one is usually in the passenger seat at the same time that she's in the car, so I just move that seat forward a bit. Works perfectly and I find it the perfect size. I may be driving across country with the Cruze this summer with my kiddo in the back seat and my mom in the passenger seat, so we'll see how it goes.

The only time adults have been in my back seat is out partying on the weekends, but that only happened once or twice, and I don't like people who have been drinking to be in my car.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I came from a Car that boasted more interior space than a Honda Accord and was among the class leaders. I was amazed to see with the passenger seat back the lack of space for anyone in the CRUZE back seat. YET the CRUZE seems like a wide car?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Forward facing seats are ok but rear facing car seats, especially a infant one with a base, makes either the pass or driver sit all way forward with seat back straight up and knees in the dash. My 2dr S10 blazer has more room IMO.


----------



## zdubs (May 20, 2014)

I think it depends on size of people i cant have anyone sit behind me. My daughter is three and she wont fit behind me even if i didnt use the carseat. I am over six foot tall


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I took out my entire rear seat(bench seat and 60/40) just for the fact I can't haul people around lol


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree with the forward/rear facing analysis. I bought mine in January and were just getting ready to turn my 1-year old daughter around. When I bought the Cruze, there was no choice. The rear-facing was a no-go.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

We had 2 seats side by side so she can get back there to nurse and to keep the 40% seat fold down access but it was a PITA. Best config for front facing was a seat on each side with center open. I also agree the anchors are a pita. The headrests for the top one were also a pain until I realized there was 2 release points to pull the headrest all the way up so you can tighten.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I was one of the ones who mentioned a small back seat. I do not have the kind of car seat that uses the seatbelt. Mines a Britax brand that uses the seat anchors and is very easy to intall. Now, my son is 2 years old and kicks the living **** out of the front seats. Oh well! As for adults, my wife can sit on the passengers side just fine but behind the drivers side when I drive (I'm 5'10") not comfortable at all!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

We used to have a 2012 Eco, with 2 car seats in the back, one of which was a booster, the other a full blown seat for a 3 year old. I actually got to where I would shop for car seats based upon safety ratings first, then actual SIZE of the **** seat! 
I think the ONLY car I _seemed_ to find more leg room for in the back seat (in this category) would be the Hyundai Elantra, even though the numbers don't match the actual "feel" when you sit in the back seat. By that, I mean I adjusted the driver seat of an Elantra for me driving, then sat behind it, and it _felt_ like there was more room for my legs than when I did the same thing in the Cruze or Dart. But when you look at the actual numbers, it shouldn't be that way. (Try that test for yourself though sometime just for fun.) If you go compare side-by-side with a dart, focus, elantra, or any other car in this class, you'll find them all to be about the same when measuring interior measurements Compare Vehicles: 2014 Chevrolet vs. 2014 Dodge vs. 2013 Hyundai vs. 2013 Ford. 
I chuckled about it a year or so ago when I actually contemplated purchasing a dart, and some guy was at the dodge dealer trading one dart in on another one with more options. He stated to me that the dart's back seat was way better than the Cruze for car seats and had more room, yet when you compare the cars side by side ... well, the numbers of his mental math just don't seem to add up. I personally think he was just trying to make his wife feel better because she wanted the Dart, and he traded a Cruze in on the first dart, that he was now trading in again! Oh well, happy wife, happy life!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My front seats are all the way back, so unless you cut off someones legs at the knee there is no room for back seat passengers. I could move my seat forward but the pedals being stationary makes the telescoping wheel pointless. 

I have removed my rear seat and replaced with black carpet. I have a cargo net across trunk opening to slow down any object that might fly around in an accident. Car feels so much lighter around town & in corners without the spare tire and rear seat.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Feel like a pervert with that center belt that comes up to the babies crouch with those two tiny metal clips that are suppose to be snap on. Should I really be playing around down there?

Little more space for my granddaughter, but with my grandson, wonder if there would be anything left of his private parts the way these things are designed. Then that piece of plastic crap that holds the two shoulder belts together, wife can't ever push that button without breaking a finger nail, so its my job to do that.

Looked at baby car seats ranging from 30-300 bucks, all the same, wonder what idiot designed these? Ha, looked at the Eddy Bauer 300 buck seat with all those cup holders, should fit in my motorhome, but forget a car. Then these kids need tended to, no way can my wife as thin as she is can sit in the center of the back seat. So she has to remove her seat belt and we listen to ding ding ding while she does this. Keep a close look on the road so I don't hit a tree.

Son and I reviewed the child seat laws for all 50 states, they can't even agree on this. I really don't get these booster seats for an older child, seems they would be far more secure with just the conventional shoulder seat belts in he car. One thing, would be far more comfortable. So what happens when you cross the state line?

This all started with my two youngest kids, really had problems teaching them how to drive. From day one, would be brainwashed to fall asleep as soon as they got in the vehicle. And did the same thing the first time they got behind the wheel with 16 years of this stuff being locked up.

Son is already complaining about his new high gas bill with a mini-van, but a far cheaper choice than buying a Tahoe. But then tell him, with that extra kid, paying about a buck less per day in less income taxes. So he should have all kinds of money.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

My 10 year-old and two of her friends fit across the back seat, quite happily.

They aren't the smallest of the group, and mine is one of the larger of the mob.

I'm 178cm, but I have my seat more upright than 99.999999% of people, so there's more space behind me than most of a similar height would leave.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I am 6'2". 74 inches, 188 cm, or 4.2 cubits tall, with my little buddy sitting in the rear seat, just move it forward so he can stretch his feet. 

Could have spent another $40K and a zillion bucks more for gas for a Cadillac CTS to gain one more inch of floor space. But for this kind of money, can be inconvenienced for a bit.


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

I have three boys, one(2)in a car seat, one(4)in a booster, and my oldest(9) sits in between comfortably. I prefer small cars and wanted a sonic hatch but THAT was to small. The Cruze is perfect for me and my needs.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Turbo Ed said:


> I have three boys, one(2)in a car seat, one(4)in a booster, and my oldest(9) sits in between comfortably. I prefer small cars and wanted a sonic hatch but THAT was to small. The Cruze is perfect for me and my needs.


You gotta have at least one daughter.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> It's bigger than the back seat of a BMW 328i or a Lancer GT, both of which I've ridden in


 - I know the older 3 series were tight in the back seat and a 330xi I rode in had no space under the front seat bottom for the rear seat passengers feet (what was BMW thinking) The new F30 3 series has lot of back seat room - in fact I brought my 320i to church a few weeks ago and the first thing a 6'2'' tall friend does is opens the back door and jumps in the back seat - he said it was good - leg room and head room. The car he owns is a 2012 Passat (tons of seat room in those)


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I only have 1 car seat in the back, but I also have 2 dogs which go with us on trips, so yes, it is tight, but I knew that when I bought the car. It is a small car.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Question, why are we bitchin about rear seat space in a COMPACT car?... If you wanted an impala shouldve bought an impala.


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

It's terrible trying to strap my 5 year olds seat belt through the car seat. As others have said the clip is recessed into the seat and what a pain to buckle.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

tracepk said:


> Question, why are we bitchin about rear seat space in a COMPACT car?... If you wanted an impala shouldve bought an impala.


Current Impala cost a tad bit much and when I went for the outgoing 13's they were pretty much gone already.


----------



## 7STW (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok..."shudda bought an Impala". How much rear seat room does say another $50 a month on a 36 month lease actually get you?

This question is not hypothetical...as I have a turn in on a 2011 LS Cruze in a few weeks and am currently planning to get a new 2014 Cruze 1 LT.The dealer is also talking Impala.

Why? Cuz I use my car 5 days a week for 2 or 3 hour tours daily at Massanutten.

Does the Impala really help with front/rear seating room?

No question, at 6'1" driver seating in the LS Cruze ALL the way back and reclined, the passenger behind me better be a "little person".

Your thoughts?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I guess I need to price them out again. Impalas on the lot here at that time were north of 30K and malibu wasn't too far behind. Even the Sonics were priced higher than my Eco 6mt.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

7STW said:


> Ok..."shudda bought an Impala". How much rear seat room does say another $50 a month on a 36 month lease actually get you?
> 
> This question is not hypothetical...as I have a turn in on a 2011 LS Cruze in a few weeks and am currently planning to get a new 2014 Cruze 1 LT.The dealer is also talking Impala.
> 
> ...












Speaks for itself...looks like another 4+" of legroom more than a typical midsized Camry/Fusion/Accord. Looks comfy!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, I remember now. They were well into the 40's as they were higher end Trim.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I will say the ATS back seat is slightly larger than ours. I was able to sit behind myself a little more comfortable than in the Cruze. 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

